# Anyone else get creepy PMs on here?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?









_


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

No. But I got plenty of hate mail telling me to leave this place.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Nope, I just send them.. but seriously that does sound strange


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> No. But I got plenty of hate mail telling me to leave this place.


So do I! Well, it was just _one_ PM and a VM telling me off for being 15 and ethnic and some other stuff. It was real short and he said he made a thread attacking me but I couldn't find it. Mods must've deleted it because all I got was "*Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it. Posts are usually approved within a few hours." *:stu


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess its the quirks of being a female on a "social anxiety" "support" site.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Hate mail? That at least has never happened to me. Maybe I haven't pissed people off enough yet.

Although a guy I argued with in a thread did PM me once trying to get me to insult him and break the personal attack rule. Which, seeing as you can report PMs, obviously I didn't fall for.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So do I! Well, it was just _one_ PM and a VM telling me off for being 15 and ethnic and some other stuff. It was real short and he said he made a thread attacking me but I couldn't find it. Mods must've deleted it because all I got was "*Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it. Posts are usually approved within a few hours." *:stu


Yeah I got multiple PMs from two users. One told me that I take my race for granted, whatever the hell that means. The other just started swearing at me. I never seen so many * before.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> I guess its the quirks of being a female on a "social anxiety" "support" site.


that would explain it.

==

firels seems *really* intelligent and interesting from his posts.

/observation


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lol i like skins too set me ur digits?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> firels seems *really* intelligent and interesting from his posts.
> 
> /observation


Whuh?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Someone PMed me this video, I don't get it.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Whuh?


just had an impulse to say that :b.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> just had an impulse to say that :b.


Oh okay. It just sounded really sarcastic and I wanted to make sure.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes it has happened to me once.. the person just randomly asked for my Skype username..


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah it's true. and i wanted to make my post more substantive than just an agreement with the other post since i only have fifty to spend per day. so i added an observation.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

the ****? That's scary don't give them any info whatsoever. lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?
> _


lol yes!!! And it's random stuff too, like "You say nice things. What's your number? IM/Facebook" or like you're so amazing, wonderful girl, etc. Have I ever talked to you before? Am I really going to respond to this?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope! Must have to do something with the fact that I don't have any pics of myself up here


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Surprisingly I haven't.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

nobody ever pms me unless its a quote or something or if tehy want to talk to me... i never get creeper pms though... i must be ugly or something lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Nope! Must have to do something with the fact that I don't have any pics of myself up here


I don't have either, if I would have, I would not get creepy pm:s :lol


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

As per usual, I pass under the radar. I guess in this case I should be glad.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

It would be fun to get some.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Social Anxiety Support.

That means your anxiety doesn't come before someone else's.

If you jump in the pool, be ready to get splashed.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Daktoria said:


> If you jump in the pool, be ready to get splashed.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

elvin jones said:


>


Genius, right?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hate mail? Damn, I'm not even good enough to get some of that?

Anyway, welcome to teh Interwebz, yay///


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Daktoria said:


> Genius, right?


No, not at all. I was trying to figure out if you were serious or not.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It is also kind of creepy how some people who never post look at your profile and posts on a regular basis.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> It is also kind of creepy how some people who never post look at your profile and posts on a regular basis.


I've noticed that happen with me a few times before. I wouldn't say it's creepy for me, though.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope. 

The only time I get PMs is when my fan club asks me about my views on society. That's about it though.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It is also kind of creepy how some people who never post look at your profile and *posts* on a regular basis.


Is it even possible to know who's been checking your posts?


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirsebaer said:


> Is it even possible to know who's been checking your posts?


No, it's impossible. Maybe it's a little bit of narcissism coming into play.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kirsebaer said:


> Is it even possible to know who's been checking your posts?


No, but if they were looking at your posts before and continue to look at your profile, you can assume.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> lol i like skins too set me ur digits?


I never even get the 'I like Skins too'. Or any comment at all that suggests they've read/looked at my profile. These guys cut right to the chase, I'm telling you.



Strwbrry said:


> Nope! Must have to do something with the fact that I don't have any pics of myself up here


I don't have any photos up either, yet that doesn't seem to stop it.



Daktoria said:


> It's Social Anxiety Support.
> 
> That means your anxiety doesn't come before someone else's.
> 
> If you jump in the pool, be ready to get splashed.


Like most other threads in General Discussion, this thread isn't related to social anxiety. Somehow I don't think these PMs people are getting are motivated by the senders being too shy to post on the forums. Just somehow. I have that hunch.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nope, I don't think I've ever received a creepy message on here. Good thing. I wouldn't like that too much.

Have you reported the messages?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I too have received hate mail...










^ I think we all know what it was concerning. :blush


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm horribly disappointed that I haven't received any hate mail. I try so hard....


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

No one notices me to be honest aha


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

pita said:


> Have you reported the messages?


I don't think they've actually broken any rules (IDK, I need to re-read the rules) and I don't actually feel harrassed or threatened, so I haven't. It's just highly irritating and very pathetic. I either ignore the messages or reply rudely or block. I just feel bad about it because I know that the various people who PM me are PMing other girls too, judging by profile comments, and some of those girls are probably younger than me and I feel bad that they're being bothered.

I feel like it's important to state that I get these messages from time to time - like, say 3 a month or something - rather than regularly, and from different people (usually not multiple PMs from the same person given my ignore/rude policy), so it's not like an epidemic or anything. Sometimes, but not that often. I just figured that if I was getting these PMs, other people would be too, and it was worth making a thread about it.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I havent got any before


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've gotten hate mail 2 or 3 times. They didn't like what I posted. One was from a Chinese-Australian. He didn't like that I said that Chinese guys have smaller penises than Japanese guys.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

You know you're lonely when bots don't bother with you. lol. :rain


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't get any, but since I'm not a female my chances of getting them are pretty low.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

What's the difference between PMS and "creepy PMS?" You kids and your fancy medical terms :no. But no, I've never had PMS. I am male.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I don't have any photos up either, yet that doesn't seem to stop it.


They probably think that you are the person in your avatar.

On topic: I've gotten a few(I know what you mean about the new account and no posts thing).


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

No. I don't get many PMs


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

probably offline said:


> They probably think that you are the person in your avatar.


You mean.. she isn't? :cry

Just kidding, haha, yeah I can see that too, even just looking at the profile views. A female profile with an attractive picture will get orders of magnitude more hits than a male profile that's been around for about the same time :yes


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> What's the difference between PMS and "creepy PMS?" You kids and your fancy medical terms :no. But no, I've never had PMS. I am male.


lol

No. No creepy PMs, but once I was on chat and a male member invited me into a private chat and asked if I was a female. When I said I wasn't he was disappointed and said he would've married me if I was.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Spam and I think if you go to the *Social Anxiety Friends and Connections *Section you will find a lot of the same people


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> They probably think that you are the person in your avatar.
> 
> On topic: I've gotten a few(I know what you mean about the new account and no posts thing).


I have had a couple of people ask me if it was me and I always say off the bat that no, lol, it's Effy Stonem / Kaya Scodelario. A lot of people have pictures of celebrities as their icons, so I always thought it was obvious that my avatar wasn't me. After all, it doesn't really look like a selfie or a grainy webcam shot.

But yeah, glad it isn't just me who gets them. It is really odd that it's new account, no posts. It makes you wonder if they have SA at all or only have an ulterior motive for registering at all.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Nah, it's not spam.

It's creepers going around from chick to chick trying to get some. I have compiled a small list of individuals through independent research methods. 

I bet you will see a lot of the same names cropping up if the ladies on this forum were to disclose them. It's no secret that people who frequent the post a pic threads get most of the creepers.

Barette and I make popcorn and read them for laughs.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

What's up Op? My message box looking kinda empty, one you send me a few messages.... You know you want to 

What city u from? 
Look ill just leave my number, it's 504... 234.....****
hIt me up


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> What's up Op? My message box looking kinda empty, one you send me a few messages.... You know you want to
> 
> What city u from?
> Look ill just leave my number, it's 504... 234.....****
> hIt me up


Hahhahahhaa!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Only occasionally do I get creepy underwear related PMs from some nubly guy. For the last time no, I will not dress up in those and take pictures.

:teeth


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

> Content removed - NEO


Reported.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Define creepy.

I am pretty sure I don't exist here :b. But from experience from other sites, I know I must have a high tolerance for creepy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

All the time.
Stop sexting me, MM75! :b


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I don't get creepy messaged ever.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

People rarely PM me and I never PM people. I prefer the visitor messaging because I hate the way the PM system looks lol.

Edit: Holy ****, right after I sent this I got a random private message


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lol^^^ and yes i have i think one wanted to sex over camera like df


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I got a few of those. I just deleted them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pastels said:


> lol^^^ and yes i have i think one wanted to sex over camera like df


He wanted Skype sex?

Lol, that's so inappropriate. :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

pastels said:


> lol^^^ and yes i have i think one wanted to sex over camera like df


Avatar doesn't help, lol. Just saying.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Avatar doesn't help, lol. Just saying.


lmao i just put tht up


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?
> 
> _


They are legit.


----------



## Triacastela (Jun 25, 2012)

Judging by the number of actual responses I get to PMs you would think I was the one sending all the creepy ones. Then again I haven't realistically sent all that many.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't get creepy pm on a side note, most pm convo end up dead very quickly, wish is why i most prefer chat.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I must admit, I'm rolling in the mass amount of PMs that the fine ladies of SAS keep sending my way. Good thing there's enough Gunny to go around for everyone. 




Wait what? I really have to stop sleeping and posting. Dreams are a hell of a thing :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> All the time.
> Stop sexting me, MM75! :b


He does it to you too!?
Someone needs to stop this perv lol.

I haven't gotten a weird PM in a long time. 
Last time I posted a shirtless pic of myself for exposure, I got a PM from someone saying they wanted to do nasty things to me lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> He does it to you too!?
> Someone needs to stop this perv lol.
> 
> I haven't gotten a weird PM in a long time.
> Last time I posted a shirtless pic of myself for exposure, I got a PM from someone saying they wanted to do nasty things to me lol.


Damn, all this time I thought I was special to MM. Turns out I'm just another sext pawn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Damn, all this time I thought I was special to MM. Turns out I'm just another sext pawn


Same!
I thought I was so special, but now I feel all dirty and used.
No amount of soap can wash off the shame 

We need to start a "victims of MM75" support group :lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. If I did and it really bothered me, I'd just block them.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

How come I don't get creepy sexual advances from all the girls on here? 

haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

arnie said:


> All the time.
> Stop sexting me, MM75! :b


That made me laugh.

A few times, I guess. Nothing super weird though. I guess I either fly under the radar or am not interesting enough to stalk.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I've only ever received like 3 or 4 PMs and sent 1 and all ended up in each of us friending one another. So I guess I'm fortuitous in that regard, but then again I am a guy. I really don't envy what you females have to go through...


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't get PMs at all but then again I'm not a pwetty girl with pictures all over the place. :roll


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:eek OMG Are people being serious about MM75?? 

I personally, have never received a SASsy PM from MM75 so I can't say I agree entirely.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> All the time.
> Stop sexting me, MM75! :b


arnie sent me creepy PMs and i'm offended!!! :teeth

no but seriously, i don't get many creepy PMs. i haven't gotten much hate mail either.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't... aww, I feel so left out. :I


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what's worse, creepy PMs or no PMs. I'd be happy of the attention tbh lol.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Woow that's weird...I don't even get PM's that often :/ But hate mails would scare me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I've got some PM's like "Hi your sexy, wanna talk?" uhh who really thinks this is the way to approach someone? And those people have also have no name, avatar, pernonal info, any posts and have registered at the same day they sent the message to me... :um


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Can't say I've ever had this problem. If someone seems interesting I'll look at their profile and see what else they've posted. Is this creepy? Bah.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not like you described but I once had a conversation with someone about something I posted and it took a creepy sexual turn. They had like 20 posts and a fairly vacant profile so it wasn't anyone that is a regular on here.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I get creepy PMS from myself.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got a lot of sexual PMs ):


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Never got hate or creep mail. I think it's more of a guy thing to do then that a girl would do such a thing probably.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 that's really not good. it is either creepy,or, they are socially unaware as to what a red flag that would send up. i don't have much info on myself,yet;but i've quite a few postings on different forums. as a man i'm especially conscious, of how much women have to be careful when interacting with unknown men. on a personal note,it also screws it up for guys who are on the level and not operating with a dark or nefarious agenda. it makes it a bit harder for women to trust men in general,which sadly is understandable.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

So who are the members? Lets get a list going. Maybe we can match them all up and they can be creepy pervs with each other.

Maybe we can even create a thread for it:

SAS Matchmaker Thread, Part 46: Creeper edition.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Couldn't you just disable private messaging. Or would that be too much work.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

0 creepy PMs so far.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Doomed said:


> Couldn't you just disable private messaging. Or would that be too much work.


i'm not sure why anyone should/would, have to disable private messaging. no one can know what they are going to get, until they get it. then i guess one would just block the offensive people.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

bornunderprotest said:


> i'm not sure why anyone should/would, have to disable private messaging. no one can know what they are going to get, until they get it. then i guess one would just block the offensive people.


My solution would be to disable private messaging. Enable visitor messaging for the members on your contact list. Now creepy profile visitors can't contact you. Problem solved. I wonder if OP has even thought of this.

*And you don't even have to disable PM's, just change the option to only receive PM's from moderators and contacts.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't. Guess I should be glad. :b


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope. I only get creeped on skype sometimes O__o


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> So who are the members? Lets get a list going. Maybe we can match them all up and they can be creepy pervs with each other.
> 
> Maybe we can even create a thread for it:
> 
> SAS Matchmaker Thread, Part 46: Creeper edition.


Excellent idea. Lonely (cyber) hearts.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Doomed said:


> My solution would be to disable private messaging. Enable visitor messaging for the members on your contact list. Now creepy profile visitors can't contact you. Problem solved. I wonder if OP has even thought of this.
> 
> *And you don't even have to disable PM's, just change the option to only receive PM's from moderators and contacts.


It's not really that big a deal, TBH. I just wanted to find out if anyone else has been receiving them too, which it seems like a good number of people have. The messages are irritating, but I don't feel threatened by them. Maybe if they came in a higher quantity I might, but they don't - and even then I'd probably still just block people individually. The majority of PMs are normal.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Doomed said:


> My solution would be to disable private messaging. Enable visitor messaging for the members on your contact list. Now creepy profile visitors can't contact you. Problem solved. I wonder if OP has even thought of this.
> 
> *And you don't even have to disable PM's, just change the option to only receive PM's from moderators and contacts.


thank you.. much appreciated..i've been web surfing for a relatively short time,so i'm still learning. good info...


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope. All I get is hate mail telling me that I'm an awful person and the world could do without me.


----------



## eggobrains (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll probably soon be that creepy guy sending creepy PMs (or probably just too many normal ones) to the pretty girls, LOL. 

It always happens unintentionally. Sigh......:mum

That's why I'd like to go in the opposite direction and lose desire for girls totally. I can't find that perfect point in interacting with girls. It has to be all or nothing for me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

The creepiest PM I've gotten was when someone complimented me and than asked if I wanted to share pictures  (whatever the h** that means) and I've never spoken to them once in my life. But besides that I don't get that many and if I do I just ignore them.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

at times i wonder about about some of the "humor" up here on "SAS". nothing against being funny,i just wonder if that's even remotely cool,given the potential seriousness of this particular topic ? after all ,it's not as if 'creepy' doesn't know how to hide behind 'funny'.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


First time I've heard that with the genders switched around.
I can only dream of receiving such a thing, hahaha!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


Seriously?


----------



## Sunkisst (Nov 24, 2012)

nope. no creepy ones, just friendly


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Seriously?


Yes. It happened a while ago when I had my pics up. Surely it must happen to other guys too?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Evo said:


> Yes. It happened a while ago when I had my pics up. Surely it must happen to other guys too?


Thankfully, that has never happened to me before, I would be completely freaked out.

It must have been some picture if it got girls to want to sleep with you :lol


----------



## Heart of Glass 14 (Nov 24, 2012)

None so far .... but then again I'm new..


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Evo said:


> Surely it must happen to other guys too?


Not me. What did you tell them?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I have expected some PM comments on some posts I've made, but actually never gotten that.
People generally haven't contacted me much and I tend to contact others instead.
Would be nice with some more PMs, but maybe not the creepy ones.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

CWe said:


> I get creepy PMS from myself.


I get creepy PMs from you too. :b

Nope, no creepy PMs for me but i'm a guy so...


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


LOLOLOL,,, wisj I get some of those HOT P.M.s :clap. u r lucky :yes



Evo said:


> Yes. It happened a while ago when I had my pics up. Surely it must happen to other guys too?


No other SAS member could get "This page has had _29,095 visits_ it's just you buddy!:yes:clap


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunkisst said:


> nope. no creepy ones, just friendly


good to hear that the msgs are friendly...


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> No other SAS member could get "This page has had _29,095 visits_ it's just you buddy!:yes:clap


Yeah, wtf. 30,000 views and you joined in 2012? If Zoey Deschanel were on SAS she wouldn't have as many views.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> No other SAS member could get "This page has had _29,095 visits_ it's just you buddy!:yes:clap


15000 of those were from Invisiblehandicap


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Everyone thinks you're Kaya Scodelario. She is fine though I have to admit.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It's happened to me 2 or 3 times. One of them was by an active member, who I barely ever spoken with. So I was a bit surprised.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I would have tried my luck as well if i had thought that was you on your avatar


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> It's happened to me 2 or 3 times. One of them was by an active member, who I barely ever spoken with. So I was a bit surprised.


The active ones are the ones people are afraid to say anything about for fear of conflict.

Makes sense on a social anxiety site.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


This post got me a number of similarly oriented PM's. :teeth


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

All the time.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> All the time.


dancing milk carton is truly traumatizing. plus, i heard sponge bob is looking to file a lawsuit, for having his "square fashion ideas" stolen...


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> You look and it's a blank account - no avatar, no name, no location, minimum of profile info filled in, have never posted on the forum, etc. And they send you PMs asking you stuff like where you live and trying to get your phone number. It's like, do you really think that's going to work? You really think I'm going to tell you? _Really?_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 i'm sure england must have had some creepy PM's as in [prime ministers], too......i'm just being playful,this is not a political attack by any means..


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> The active ones are the ones people are afraid to say anything about for fear of conflict.
> 
> Makes sense on a social anxiety site.


Yep.. I definitely won't mention his username. :hide But I did tell one member about that incident, a year or so ago..


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Maybe I should change my avatar.

I JUST LOVE EFFY STONEM. I NEVER REALISED IT WOULD BE A PROBLEM.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

One or two creepy/weird PMs. Both included their phone numbers. :um


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah one person in particular has messaged me and other girls nasty things on here.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

One can only wish. : /


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


As a first message?

Lol. You must have a quality. :yes


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I get friend requests from people i've never even spoken to or heard of. On top of that they have no info about themselves listed. It annoys me because i feel rude for not accepting the request, but what do they expect? I might actually hate them if i got to know them, then i'd feel like a fool.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not pretty enough to be sexually harassed. :cry

But seriously, that's awful that you receive so many inappropriate PMs. It's kind of scary to think that there's so many members primarily using a support site for mental illness to flirt with women. It's not a crime or anything, but do it on a dating site or somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

i also am not pretty enough to be harassed =(


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I get friend requests from people i've never even spoken to or heard of. On top of that they have no info about themselves listed. It annoys me because i feel rude for not accepting the request, but what do they expect? I might actually hate them if i got to know them, then i'd feel like a fool.


I get those too. 90% of my friend requests (not that I receive that many of them) are from people who have never spoken to me. But I never reject any requests, I accept them without even looking at the profiles most of the time LOL. It doesn't really mean anything to me. I do find it weird that people will add you as a friend without having talked to you, and then _continue_ not to talk to you. If they were never planning on sending you a message, why did they add you in the first place?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Anybody who wants my phone number can have it. Anybody here brave enough to call me?

Thus far only a select few have met that challenge.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't get crazy pm's, yet alone pm's, But then again I don't do much of a conversation here on this site so...


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm more of a sender than a receiver.

Actually that's how I met a really awesome online sort-of-girlfriend; I was attempting to educate her on the dangers of posting pictures with GPS data in the EXIF by sending her the exact location of her house and somehow we hit it off. I'm not sure how that worked. I think I said something about how pretty girls should be cautious because of all the creepers and she took that as a compliment. It was glorious.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> arnie sent me creepy PMs and i'm offended!!! :teeth
> 
> no but seriously, i don't get many creepy PMs. i haven't gotten much hate mail either.


Lol, We were having a nice conversation and you mooned me.

I'm so offended! :shock


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol, We were having a nice conversation and you mooned me.
> 
> I'm so offended! :shock


i can't believe i saw your dingaling!!!!

I'M SO OFFENDED!!!!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> i can't believe i saw your dingaling!!!!
> 
> I'M SO OFFENDED!!!!!!


You know you liked it. Come on baby, let's get naked together.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> You know you liked it. Come on baby, let's get naked together.


GROOVY BABY :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> GROOVY BABY :boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


social anxiety sure takes some strange turns...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No. *****es know not to mess with me...


I get messages once in a while, but they're mostly pleasant. Only one particular user used to send me nasty messages to the point of becoming harassment, but I found his messages amusing so they didn't really bother me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got one today. No posts, no information, no pictures at all. She/he wanted me to sen her/him an email to help with a "project". I was like wtf. Of course I'm not going to reply. Indeed it is creepy.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I'm horribly disappointed that I haven't received any hate mail. I try so hard....


Its fun makes me feel smarter. Nobody hates me though. For clarification nobody pm s me.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

Yes, several times! I'm open to get to know people on this forum, but some PM's are pretty creepy:afr


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah, i got a p.m. from someone on here named Strawberrry something. they told me how they agreed with some post i made, but they also needed to comfort the person that i was posting about - then turned around and said they didn't trust them..:no


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

I-I wish I got creepy PMs...or any PMs at all really.. ;___;


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

arnie said:


> You know you liked it. Come on baby, let's get naked together.


hey you 2, get a room :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> hey you 2, get a room :b


Soon.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> Soon.


oh snap lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Soon.


So is tbyrfan going to take your cherry?


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Well...on to plan B


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Soon.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Evo said:


> I've got PM's from girls asking to have sex... :um


I need to get some of those PMs. :yes


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The forum is not safe and it is not friendly either. There are alot of good people here but the bad ones are here and too active and not restrained and this completely changes the whole forum making is an unsafe place unless you remain anonymous. It is always best to make friends in person with people I feel


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

No,Nobody sends me messages cause nobody likes me yeshhhhh:clap


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunshine009 said:


> The forum is not safe and it is not friendly either. There are alot of good people here but the bad ones are here and too active and not restrained and this completely changes the whole forum making is an unsafe place unless you remain anonymous. It is always best to make friends in person with people I feel


i agree to an extent,but the world is made up of all types. i hate saying this,but women have to be more careful with men. just look at the news. it's sad,and disgusting. but, try to be open to good people. btw-there are psycho women too,and they can be harder to spot at times, because they tend to know how to look and act "normal",more convincingly than evil guys.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

komorikun said:


> So is tbyrfan going to take your cherry?


lol


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> Soon.


[creeper]I would pay to see that.
I also PMed both of you the same thing.[/creeper]


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm a creeper.
<-- Get it?
I'm sooo funny...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bornunderprotest said:


> i agree to an extent,but the world is made up of all types. i hate saying this,but women have to be more careful with men. just look at the news. it's sad,and disgusting. but, try to be open to good people. btw-there are psycho women too,and they can be harder to spot at times, because they tend to know how to look and act "normal",more convincingly than evil guys.


I agree.

Women can be vicious toward other women too. I have a friend who was a nice but tough school teacher turned cop who has a sister and mom that ganged up on her. The sister charmed the mom because of her depth of intelligence and enduring nature and manipulated her since a young girl and was never corrected by her or the dad, but over very petty things and imagined personal slights told my friend that she would get revenge on her and told her in highschool that she had a 3 year plan of revenge in many stages and details and as it played out she made she nasty cliche' remark that was creepy that I cannot recall right now. That is scary to me that women can have long plans of revenge like that towards other women for petty reasons. Now over 50 she is still having problems with her sister but her sisters health problems makes her tempermental and others see her two faced nature more. But a three year plan! My friend taught me things about astrology and claims it was in her sisters basic nature but acknowledges she has a choice too of course, just like everyone does.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just got cussed out over the weekend.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunshine009 said:


> The forum is not safe and it is not friendly either. There are alot of good people here but the bad ones are here and too active and not restrained and this completely changes the whole forum making is an unsafe place unless you remain anonymous. It is always best to make friends in person with people I feel


Really? Seems fine to me..


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually had some girl try to cybersex me here but it turned out to be a dude from misc :um


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

I now want to receive creepy PM's. And hate messages. Why do girls get all the creepy messages.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't know sexual predators would lurk on here too ( and I don't mean that in a joking way.)


----------

